# Luftwaffe Airfield equipment



## Micdrow (Oct 12, 2008)

I decided to create this thread on Luftwaffe Airfield equipment for modelors and such. That and because I found these great pictures on Ebay and thought that they were too important then to be lost again.

Feel free to add.

Reactions: Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 12, 2008)

Few more through the years from ebay


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 12, 2008)

yet a few more


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 12, 2008)

Yet a couple of more.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2008)

Great stuff Paul! Very useful for us modellers.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 12, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Paul! Very useful for us modellers.



Thanks Terry, 

I figured some one might get some use out of them. Seems like such a shame that once the auction closes they probably wont be seen again. Some of the pictures are quite clear and lots of details can be seen. It also seems like a subject thats not covered very clearly either.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Paul

Nice shots!

Very nice Thanks for taking the time to post


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 14, 2008)

Yet a few more


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2008)

Very cool that's very cool stuff.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 15, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> Very cool that's very cool stuff.



Thanks, here is one more.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2008)

Is that the He-219?


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 15, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> Is that the He-219?



Nope the He-219 has a tricycle landing gear. I beleive these are Dornier Do-17's but could be wrong.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh I see it now. Just because it had the same tail structure I assumed what it was.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Micdrow!! A few years ago I started a diorama of an airfield scene and I needed to know how they removed the engines. That Fw 190 "4" pic is exactly what I've been looking for!!


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice!

I like the camo pattern on the car..

any of those shots in Sicily?

.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes Paul, they are early Dornier Do17's.
Thanks again for the excellent pics.
Terry.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 1, 2008)

Few more pictures.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 8, 2009)

cool stuff pal


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 9, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> cool stuff pal



thanks!!!!


----------



## ppopsie (Jan 26, 2009)

I enjoyed them!


----------



## Papalu (Nov 20, 2009)

This is great! I am looking for such photo's because I'm preparing for one diorama.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 21, 2009)

Papalu said:


> This is great! I am looking for such photo's because I'm preparing for one diorama.
> Thanks for sharing.



Your welcome!!!!


----------



## piet (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## piet (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2009)

Those are excellent, thanks for sharing fellas!


----------



## piet (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## piet (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 22, 2009)

Great stuff there Piet, many thanks!!!!


----------



## piet (Nov 22, 2009)

Micdrow said:


> Great stuff there Piet, many thanks!!!!


Thanks to you to!
Piet


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2009)

In post #27, pic #2, what was the purpose of the truck being able to tilt the rear area? I've never seen that before.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 22, 2009)

Piet, those are some really cool photos...Thanks! I was wondering the same thing about the tilting truck beds, VB. 

I'm curious to about the small tracked vehicles; are some of them commandeered Bren Carriers?

Regards, Derek


----------



## piet (Nov 22, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> In post #27, pic #2, what was the purpose of the truck being able to tilt the rear area? I've never seen that before.



I was thinking the same thing,maybe a..... dump truck/garbage truck?

piet


----------



## piet (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi derek
You are correct
post 24 pic 3= bren carrier
post 24 pic 5,7,8= Rennault type UA ammo carrier'
post 24 pic 6= pzkpfw I 

They are all 1/35 scale out there if you dont mind the scale size ....i dont

piet


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2009)

Some nice pics there Piet. Note that the first shot in the 'Fuel Trucks' group is , of course, a civilain truck, impressed into service on either Guernsey or Jersey,(can't remember which!) Channel Islands. And the second from last is a Crash truck, as is one in the final group. The former is, I think, a Bussing, whilst the latter appears to be an Opel.
The truck with its bed at an angle is simply a 'side tipper', used to off-load in one go to the side, instead of a heap behind, and would commonly be used, for example, for dropping road building hardcore etc.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2009)

Excellent, thanks for the education Terry!


----------



## piet (Nov 22, 2009)

AHA 'side tipper' thanks
piet


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 22, 2009)

Another quick question; in post #27 and pic #4 where they are attaching the RATO pods..is that a Me323 Gigant? 
I thought it was when i first saw but the landing gear that was visible seemd off; I thought they had a half dozen or more wheels in close proximity.

Derek


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 24, 2009)

Couple of more photo's for modeling.


----------



## DBII (Dec 24, 2009)

thanks for posting guys.

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice pics paul. Not sure, but the one of the He111 might be at Aalborg, Denmark. Wonder what the ceremony in the hangar is? Very interesting shot of some formal occassion.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 24, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Nice pics paul. Not sure, but the one of the He111 might be at Aalborg, Denmark. Wonder what the ceremony in the hangar is? Very interesting shot of some formal occassion.



Thanks Terry, Hopfully they will help for some one making a Diarama.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2010)

This will make an unique model

Luftwaffe rescue buoy
Link to "The German Rescue Buoy" from Tactical and Technical Trends The German Rescue Buoy, WWII Tactical and Technical Trends, No. 12, November 19, 1942 (Lone Sentry)


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 6, 2010)

Many thanks Snautzer01, I was just reading about these the other day. Kinda clever if you ask me.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2010)

mudpuppy said:


> Another quick question; in post #27 and pic #4 where they are attaching the RATO pods..is that a Me323 Gigant?
> I thought it was when i first saw but the landing gear that was visible seemd off; I thought they had a half dozen or more wheels in close proximity.
> 
> Derek



Sorry Derek, just noticed your question. It's the Me 321 (Me 323 without the engines). They only had 2 main wheels.


Very cool post Snautzer01!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 6, 2010)

How cool is that!? Seems some were deployed - didn't know that.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2010)

They were deployed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2010)

The allied version


(see pdf for better res.)


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 12, 2010)

Many thanks again!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2010)

With above!


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for that answer VB; So that would mean this Me 321 likely had two (or more?) medium bombers towing it down the strip .........and since that wasn't tricky enough someone decided to attach liquid fueled rockets to the wings????

I have a lot of respect for German engineering but this sounds more like an invention of Wile E Coyote......can you see the wooden crates with "ACME Rockets" written on the side in that picture?
Thanks
Derek


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2010)

mudpuppy said:


> Thanks for that answer VB; So that would mean this Me 321 likely had two (or more?) medium bombers towing it down the strip .........and since that wasn't tricky enough someone decided to attach liquid fueled rockets to the wings????
> 
> I have a lot of respect for German engineering but this sounds more like an invention of Wile E Coyote......can you see the wooden crates with "ACME Rockets" written on the side in that picture?
> Thanks
> Derek



German engineers had a lot of humour. Thee fighter planes or two bombers with a kind of rato. Must have been great fun to start.

see in vid at 24.41 http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1127323779221251601#


----------



## ppopsie (Aug 19, 2010)

And this.... 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vxxHyl46co_


----------



## nachtjager (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi, I recognise that extinguisher, it's part of my collection, nice to see it on here.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 7, 2012)

Well many thanks for letting us use it nacehtjager. I am not sure if its one I posted or some one else but if you point out which one it is I can add proper credit. I wonder if people would be interested if I could find some more on this old post as well?

All the best Paul


----------



## mikec1 (Jul 11, 2013)

.
Greetings Paul;


Thanks for the great photos ................. 





Mike


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2013)

mikec1 said:


> .
> Greetings Paul;
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Mike!!!


----------



## nachtjager (Feb 14, 2022)

This is my German WW II Luftwaffe Ladewagen LWC 500/IX bomb loader.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Marauderman26 (Feb 14, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> View attachment 73295
> View attachment 73296
> View attachment 73297
> View attachment 73298
> ...


The truck in the lower right with the 109 fuselage. Has this been identified? Looks like a Albion or Morris to me.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)

IMHO neither the Albion nor Morris but soviet ZIS-5 or ZIS-5V with the wooden driver's cabin.


----------



## nachtjager (Feb 14, 2022)

My Herkules II.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

